# Fliegender Teppich



## Bigbear9871 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

was habe ich mich gefreut als ich endlich meinen ersten Teppich mein eigen nennen könne ,es war zwar erst der kleine aber der hatte auch schon was vor allem der Abstieg war mal was ganz anderes so richtig schön elegant und was ist nun aus irgendwelchen mir unersichtlichem Grund hat Blizzard das weggemacht und man steigt jetzt wie bei jeden normalen Mount ab.

weiß von euch zufällig jemand warum das geändert wurde?


----------



## Grafvkrolock (5. Februar 2009)

Damit es sich wie jede andere Mount auch verhält man zB instant Casts machen kann...


----------



## Gilindriana (5. Februar 2009)

Bigbear9871 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was habe ich mich gefreut als ich endlich meinen ersten Teppich mein eigen nennen könne ,es war zwar erst der kleine aber der hatte auch schon was vor allem der Abstieg war mal was ganz anderes so richtig schön elegant und was ist nun aus irgendwelchen mir unersichtlichem Grund hat Blizzard das weggemacht und man steigt jetzt wie bei jeden normalen Mount ab.
> 
> weiß von euch zufällig jemand warum das geändert wurde?



Hab auch nen Teppich (Epic), und vor dem Patch wars so das man seitlich abgesprungen ist, und wenn du pech hattes, und an einer Klippe abgesprungen bist, konntest du dich am unteren Rand der Klippe vom Bonden aufkratzen (ist mir 2mal passiert).


----------



## Jibrilak (5. Februar 2009)

ganz ehrlich ich finds nicht gemein
sondern gut
hatte mich auch voll auf mein teppich gefreut
als ich dann den "absprung"-button gesehen hatte
wurde meine freude stark betrübt
seitdem man es wie ein normales mount benutzen kann 
gibts kein anderes mount für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (5. Februar 2009)

ich seh das grad erst...aber is doch wurscht wie man da nu absteigt...schlimmer find ich das man da immer noch drauf steht, das sieht einfach doof aus


----------



## Semetor (5. Februar 2009)

Bigbear9871 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was habe ich mich gefreut als ich endlich meinen ersten Teppich mein eigen nennen könne ,es war zwar erst der kleine aber der hatte auch schon was vor allem der Abstieg war mal was ganz anderes so richtig schön elegant und was ist nun aus irgendwelchen mir unersichtlichem Grund hat Blizzard das weggemacht und man steigt jetzt wie bei jeden normalen Mount ab.
> 
> weiß von euch zufällig jemand warum das geändert wurde?



voll pöse


----------



## Jibrilak (5. Februar 2009)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> schlimmer find ich das man da immer noch drauf steht, das sieht einfach doof aus



fände es auch besser wenn man drauf sitzen würde
und dann den turban aufsetzen und meditieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerjäger (5. Februar 2009)

also hab auch schon eineige geseehn mit ienem teppich bald is er auch mein eigen aber manche sitzen auf dem teppich und manche stehen vllt gibt doch irgend wie einen trick zum hinsetzen


----------



## Jibrilak (5. Februar 2009)

hab noch keinen sitzen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der sitzbefehl hilft nicht weiter
falls das stimmt bitte mal bestätigen
will auch sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (5. Februar 2009)

bestimmt die tauren...die müssen sitzen weil sonst der schwerpunkt zu hoch ist^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (5. Februar 2009)

vor dem Patch konnte ich noch mit dem [Ross des Kopflosenreiters] auf den Teppich ^^ sah ziemlich nice aus da geht gleub ich nurnoch als mitfahrer vom mammut oder dem Mottorad.

Greetings Bloody

p.s.: wer rechtschreibfehler endeckt darf sie schön verpacken und weiterschenken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal gekräutert oder PvP gemacht mit dem alten Teppich?

In der Zeit wo du auf und absitzt war dein Erz/ Kraut schon zehnmal weg bzw. dein HP Balken war schon die Hälfte runter bevor du dich auch nur wehren konntest.

Das war die reine Krätze. Deswegen wurde es auch geändert.


----------



## Frostnova (5. Februar 2009)

also meine wenigkeit (b11) kniet auf besagtem objekt. nur wenn ich in brunhildar unterwegs bin morpht man sich ja in einen von brunhildar und da stehe ich dann auch auf dem teppich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja, ich finde es gut, dass sie den abstieg angeglichen haben. über 3 sekunden abstiegsphase......no comment


----------



## Jibrilak (5. Februar 2009)

hab glaub ich noch kein tauren auf nem teppich gesehen...werd mal die augen offen halten
tauren gehören sowieso nur auf kodos, mammuts oder drachen
alles andere ist tierquälerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Februar 2009)

hmm habe überhaupt keinen Teppich ,aber ist mir noch 
nie aufgefallen. Finde das scheiße das den nur Schneider benutzten können.
Den Chopper kann ja jeder benutzen. Der Epic Teppich sieht aber richtig gut aus ,nur 
sitzt man wie aufm Mount drauf und man schaut mit den Beinen raus^^


----------



## Dodo321 (5. Februar 2009)

Sind die Teppiche atm nicht verbuggt? Ich sehe ganz oft welche, die drauf sitzen wie auf einem normalen Mount und dann hängen die Beine durch den Teppich?!


----------



## eikira (5. Februar 2009)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ich finds nicht gemein
> sondern gut
> hatte mich auch voll auf mein teppich gefreut
> als ich dann den "absprung"-button gesehen hatte
> ...



dann sollte es sich wie ein normales mount verhalten.
ich verstehe nicht warum mir einer auf dem teppich wenn ich als paladin busse auf ihn benutze er einfach in die höhe schweben kann und mir somit abhaut. obwohl er ja eigentlich nichts mehr machen dürfte.
soviel zum vergleich zum normalen mount.


----------



## Mr Floppy (5. Februar 2009)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> hab glaub ich noch kein tauren auf nem teppich gesehen...werd mal die augen offen halten
> tauren gehören sowieso nur auf kodos, mammuts oder drachen
> alles andere ist tierquälerei
> 
> ...



ICh bin Taure... und hab ein Ebenschreiter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (5. Februar 2009)

Es haben sich sehr viele Spieler wegen dem Nachteil beim casten beschwert.... deswegen


----------



## Jibrilak (5. Februar 2009)

Mr schrieb:


> ICh bin Taure... und hab ein Ebenschreiter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der arme schreiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@eikira

wusste ich noch gar nicht aber mir kanns ja nicht schaden


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> ich seh das grad erst...aber is doch wurscht wie man da nu absteigt...schlimmer find ich das man da immer noch drauf steht, das sieht einfach doof aus


Drauf stehn und surfen find ich super, genau so wies sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlimmer find ich dass man ab und zu drin statt drauf steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (5. Februar 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Hab auch nen Teppich (Epic), und vor dem Patch wars so das man seitlich abgesprungen ist, und wenn du pech hattes, und an einer Klippe abgesprungen bist, konntest du dich am unteren Rand der Klippe vom Bonden aufkratzen (ist mir 2mal passiert).







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my day. rofl


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2009)

Du konntest vorher auch ausloggen auf dem Teppich 100 Meter über dem Boden, einen Tag später wieder einloggen und dann noch während einem 5-Sekunden-Flug Dein Testament schreiben. Wenn Du jetzt auf dem Teppich ausloggst bleibst Du nach dem Relog auch noch drauf.


----------



## Leonyja (25. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du konntest vorher auch ausloggen auf dem Teppich 100 Meter über dem Boden, einen Tag später wieder einloggen und dann noch während einem 5-Sekunden-Flug Dein Testament schreiben. Wenn Du jetzt auf dem Teppich ausloggst bleibst Du nach dem Relog auch noch drauf.



leichter Fall ftw - es leben die Mages!!


----------



## Ratzefratze (25. März 2009)

Leonyja schrieb:


> leichter Fall ftw - es leben die Mages!!




Und Priester . . .


----------



## Broesl (29. März 2009)

Ratzefratze schrieb:


> Und Priester . . .



.. und Ingi´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Iphêsa (22. April 2009)

Und Schamanen
die können ja sowas oder wäre ja dumm wenn nicht


----------



## Tramadol (24. April 2009)

Naja als es noch als Fahrzeug gedient hat konnte man einige questitems zb bei der Zuldrak Zeitbegrnezten Daily q direkt vom teppich aus looten ohne abzusteigen das war schon extremst praktisch...
andererseits isses eben jetzt zum absteigen einiges angenehmer da man instants casten kann um so abzumounten also hat schon seine Vor und Nachteile

Eine movement funktion für den teppich wär natürlich noch sehr geil, so das man sich aufm flug auch mal ne weile hinlegen kann^^


----------

